# z24 86 nissan nomad aei system removel



## kedgenz (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a 86 nissan nomad with a z24

it was a AEI or Eia System when i got the van half it was disconected on the exsaust side 

replaced the rocker cover gasket the other day and noticed all these vacume lines coming from the carby cover

due to it being a van all the seats have to come out to gain access to carby

need to know how i can convert this back to a normal z24 engine as the aei system don't work anyway.

also goes thu alot of fuel so just woundering if the aei system has somthing to do with it

has anybody had any info on these vans 



thanks
kevin


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

we had something like it in the USA back in the late 80's, it was a GC22 (model number) but the dealers dont have any info on it anymore...


----------

